# Noisy cricket v2 safety help



## Nightwalker (13/5/17)

I've got dual coils, 0.1 ss316L staggered fused Claptons in my mad dog.
What do I put the cricket into? Parralel or un regulated Series.. or regulated series? Help pls
I don't want to blow up while learning.
Old vapers but always stayed away from this till now.


----------



## Christos (13/5/17)

Nightwalker said:


> I've got dual coils, 0.1 ss316L staggered fused Claptons in my mad dog.
> What do I put the cricket into? Parralel or un regulated Series.. or regulated series? Help pls
> I don't want to blow up while learning.
> Old vapers but always stayed away from this till now.


Series doubles the voltage and amps are the same.
Parallel is the save voltage but double the amps. 
Go parallel and go with thr red light ie regulated inho.
The regulated or unregulated isn't important but google parallel vs series to get some more info.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (13/5/17)

@Christos sorry not to cross swords with you 
Just a correction parallel mode does not have a red light it's white 
Series regulated has red light and unregulated has white light 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DougP (13/5/17)

I would go with series regulated (red light) and with dial turned right down and slowly up it from there 
Remember on this mod 100 on the dial Is actually the lowest Volts setting so turn it to 100 (lowest setting) and then slowly up it from there 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Christos (13/5/17)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> @Christos sorry not to cross swords with you
> Just a correction parallel mode does not have a red light it's white
> Series regulated has red light and unregulated has white light
> 
> ...


Haven't played in parallel mode yet. Thanks!
Just a thought @Nightwalker 0.1 ohms is going to draw a lot of AMPS I=V/R 
Whay batteries are you using?


----------



## Nightwalker (13/5/17)

Christos said:


> Haven't played in parallel mode yet. Thanks!
> Just a thought @Nightwalker 0.1 ohms is going to draw a lot of AMPS I=V/R
> Whay batteries are you using?


Brownies


----------



## Christos (13/5/17)

Nightwalker said:


> Brownies


Those are 20A.
In series unregulated you will be drawing 82A and parallel unregulated it will be 42A.
Parallel mode will give you 40A.
Series mode 20A with the turds.


----------



## DougP (13/5/17)

Just my two cents worth I find single wire coil builds work better on this mod 
In series regulated mod you can set volts from 2 volts to 6 volts 
From what I have read this mod also only hits at max of 6 volts in series unregulated unlike noisy cricket v1 which was 7.4 volts 


I tend to build for around 0.25 to 0.35 ohms For parallel and for series around 0.5 ohms 

You also cannot adjust volts in parallel mode the dial only works in series regulated mode 

I don't wanna start a debate with the experts but I wouldn't run that current build given the amps draw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Christos (13/5/17)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Just my two cents worth I find single wire coil builds work better on this mod
> In series regulated mod you can set volts from 2 volts to 6 volts
> From what I have read this mod also only hits at max of 6 volts in series unregulated unlike noisy cricket v1 which was 7.4 volts
> 
> ...


I'm no expert either. Only got my NC2 last week so still learning about its features. 
Only found out 2 days ago it can be run in parallel and in series  

I'm basing my calcs on pure unregulated mods etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (14/5/17)

FFS. I apologize to all and ask a mod to close this thread.
I can't believe I didn't realize a few things. I actually know this. I work with it. I was so paranoid that I didn't think.


----------

